# Suche Tool um Musikordner in einer Liste auszugeben



## Peter Klein (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe meine riesige Musiksammlung im Laufe der letzten 2 Jahre komplett digitalisiert und nunn fehlt mir ein Tool, das mir ordentliche listen erstellt. Nicht so wie Winamp, sonder nach jedem Album sortiert.
Am besten in Tabellenform das LInks z.B. das Album steht rechts der Titel und evtl noch die zeiten und so.
Ich weiss es gibt ein sehr gutes Tool, nur ich weiss den namen niocht mehr.

Wenn mir jemand helfen kann ein solches zu finden, wäre sehr nett.

Peter


----------



## unknown_fool (18. Juli 2007)

Mit dem WMP geht das ganz gut: Habe auch alle mp3s etc in der Medienbibliothek und man kann alle Titel unter "Musiktitel" in der Medienbibltiothek ganz gut überblicken.


----------



## Peter Klein (18. Juli 2007)

Äh sorry habe vergessen dabei zu schreiben, sie sol zum ausdrucken sein. Am allerliebsten mit einer Exportfunktion für Excel.


----------



## ph0en1xs (30. Juli 2007)

Aber wenn du mit Winamp eine Paylist erstellst, kannst du diese Playlist dann in einem Editor öffnen und dann ausdrucken...


----------

